# LED Tail Lights For E38



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i've seen plenty of places online that offer led tails for my e38. but i have a concern about the picture being shown, and the actual product that is being sold. also, some have said that the led potion needs to be seperately wired in, which isnt a big problem. can any of you guy give me some insight to which ones to buy? i dont want to buy some crappy ones.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i've looked up a few different online vendors that have the led tail lights i want. but which are selling crap, and who sells the good stuff? there's the delima. below are a few sites that carry what i'm going for at not so outragous prices. i want the red bottom, and clear top so it looks basicly stock.

this site looks legit, the price is right for me, even with shipping charges
http://www.handhelditems.com/9501-7series-redclear-taillights-p-25280.html

these two sites look the same, i'm confused, and they dont include shipping until after checkout.
http://store.migicar.com/ltlbe3895ry.html
http://www.migicute.com/ltlbe3895ry.html

i like this site because they are upfront about the shipping charges
http://www.octanemotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=13834&cPath=1844#googlebase


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

so apparently nobody has any good advice?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i think i will be ordering from the first site i listed. they seem to be legit and have good parts. might have to do some wiring though, i'm good at electrical fabrication and mods though. i'll probably need to add a resistor to each circuit board since it has separate brake and running lights. maybe these will have that taken care of, hoping for a real plug and play product.


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

The tail lights on these cars are pretty simple, so I'm pretty sure even if you bought the cheapest lights, they would probably work for a very long time. The only thing I would be concerned about is that the LED tails would throw a "BRAKE LIGHT OUT" code on the OBC.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

exactly what i was thinking, thats why i'll need to add proper resistors into the wiring somehow. guess i'll just have to order them find out eh?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

these lights are made in taiwan. the company is Sonar. everything i've looked at looks quite decent. anyone used their stuff?


----------



## paullydoo1 (Dec 30, 2009)

i've got the similar lights but clear smoke lenses... they work perfectly and look good. the wiring is pre-done to be installed in less than 15 minutes both sides. yes the brake light message comes on, maybe once a day for a second. i got used to ignoring it because they work fine.


----------

